# Packing advice..?



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey all,

Just looking for a bit of packing advice for an upcoming trip to Japan.
I'm limiting my baggage as much as possible, which will basically include by board bag and a 12L Dakine Heli backpack.

Is it best if I just pack as much stuff into my board bag as I can, including change of clothes, toiletries and any extra crap I need? Or should I keep as much OUT of my board bag in case it gets misdirected?

The other big question I have is about my helmet, which I'm having a little trouble squeezing into my board bag. I can kinda fold in the ear flaps and squeeze the helmet in the board bag, but I'm afraid a hefty knock to the helmet in the bag will damage it, or possibly tear the bag, as it's a very snug fit.
If I somehow tried to affix the helmet to my backpack, would this work? I know it's gonna be a case of "specific airline policy" but any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks :grin:


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm up in Japan now and had a similar packing dilemma!

Personally I packed all my snow gear in to my board bag - 2 boards, 2 pair boots, binders, pants, jacket, helmet, down jacket, layers etc then had my 12kg carry on loaded up with my other stuff.

In hindsight, I would have brought 2 tees, a pair of long pants, 10 pair boxer shorts and a pair of sox, as I've basically lived in my snow gear!

One suggestion I would make, maybe put the backpack in to your board bag, and utilize as much as possible of your 7-12kg carry on allowance, but you'll need a cabin/carry on specific sized bag. I also take a laptop bag as my 2nd carry on with all my camera/tech/gadget stuff.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go with the minimum and bring more cash.

for clothes...bring/wear merino wool base and mid layers and socks with a puffy and shell. the merino should last at least 2-3+ days between washing...thus at the most you only need 2 base layer sets and 1 mid layer and then just a pair of jeans.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

My only tip is utilize every nook and cranny there is. Pack small stuff like socks, hats, facemasks inside your boots. I managed to fit two pairs of snowboard socks, two facemasks, a hat, and three pairs of mittens inside mine. To fit the mittens i just rolled them up as tight as i could and squeezed them in. I also found if i rolled my tshirts up i was able to pack them better too. For the helmet it may sound dumb but you could possibly wear it, my friend is having problems with frontiers rules and to save weight and space she might be wearing all her snow gear including boots on the flight then just packing shoes in her bag.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why the hell do you want three pairs of mittens?

I usually pack socks in boots, boots, helmet and bindings in board bag with a jacket and riding pants. Usually take wax kit too if we are gonna be there for more than a couple riding days. 

I carry on a backpack plus a smaller duffle bag. When going on a snowboard trip I usually just have swim trucks, few tshirts, couple underarmor shirts, one pair of pants, plenty of underwear and socks. The clothes I'm wearing on the plane count as my pants and a shirt.... my backpack is a Dakine camera bag that carries my dslr, drifts, laptop and some other random stuff.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you checked the policies of your airline? Some can be very restrictive with packing clothing into boardbags and won't consider them as sporting baggage anymore but as oversized baggage which can then be very expensive... others will have very restricted weight limits for boardbags and charge you $$$ for each additional kg (I've payed 400$ for overweight to Japan recently :dry


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I try to only pack snow gear (gloves, helmet, goggles, etc) in my board bag so at least if there is a question, I can at least try to argue that it is snowboarding gear, and therefore should be allowed. 

It really seems to be a roll of the dice. I've never had anyone even look twice at me (I've even packed a bottle of booze in each boot on the way home without issue), but others have had to pay $$ 

Make sure you smile and be friendly etc. If its a member of the opposite sex, a little harmless flirting can't hurt either lol


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It really depends on what airline you're with, and if you're travelling solo or with a significant other?????

One tip regardless, is wear jeans, apre boots/shoes, jacket, etc, and pack a pair of boardies or lounge shorts in carry on for once ya in the flyin tin can!!!!!


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Argo said:


> Why the hell do you want three pairs of mittens?


I normally pack a couple pair just so i have a spare but i guess i got carried away on that trip and grabbed a third set...


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, really great advice, thanks everyone. 
I'll make sure to check the airline PDS very carefully, might even call them just to be sure. 

I've only got two bags: the board bag and my 12L Dakine Heli.
The plan was to split all my stuff as much as possible in case they lose my board bag, but also to have as much stuff in my backpack as I can fit. Because it's only 12L it's so unlikely it'll ever exceed the maximum carry on size limits. I was thinking about just attaching my helmet to the backpack and hope they allow it. 

As for wearing stuff on the plane, I have a work colleague who does the same thing, she wears ALL her boarding hear onto the plane. I personally think it'd get stupidly hot, even just wearing the pants... but whatever works I guess. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

I usually pack as much as I can in the snowboard bag, then take may backpack on the plane with my helmet attached to. The helmet fits in the overhead, ha unless turbelance and then I'm prepared. No worries about some squeezing my bag and cracking a helmet.


----------

